# salvaged vehicle and warranty.



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Assuming you are in the U.S., you can use this web site to look up the warranty status of a GM VIN. You do have to register, or create an account to do so. Any GM dealer should be able to look up the status also.

https://my.gm.com/web/portal/managemybrand?g=1&CMP=OC_Splash_Page?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

dmiller369 said:


> i bought a car that was salvaged at 3k miles and have since repaired the car to be like new again.if i have an issue with the vehicle will GM still warranty the vehicle? can they tell if the car is salvaged at one point short of doing say a car fax type report?


 With a Salvaged car the Factory Warranty is no longer in effect. This car has been written off.


----------



## Mackwrench (Mar 13, 2014)

I also have one, a 2012 Eco..... I've not had any issues, nor contacted dealer regarding warranty, but according to the GM owners site linked above, I'm still covered.....


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Eddy Cruze said:


> With a Salvaged car the Factory Warranty is no longer in effect. This car has been written off.


Well, the car was written off by the state that issued the salvage title, but did they report it to the manufacturer. Given the number of GM cars with recalled ignition switches that they can't find, I'd bet no.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect it may also depend on why the car was "totaled". A car that was totaled for severe body damage without corresponding frame or engine damage may still have powertrain coverage but not body panel coverage.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

If it has a salvaged title, it will not have any warranty with GM, even if the state it was salvaged in issues a rebuilt title. It does not exist any longer according to GM. It does not matter if it was hit in the rear and the drivetrain was fine, if it was salvaged, that is all that matters to GM.


----------



## dmiller369 (Jul 24, 2014)

i figured this much but lets say i take it in to the dealership in like 30k miles because im having a minor problem ( what ever it may be) does GM really run a search on every vehicle? its not like they have my title.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

dmiller369 said:


> i figured this much but lets say i take it in to the dealership in like 30k miles because im having a minor problem ( what ever it may be) does GM really run a search on every vehicle? its not like they have my title.


How do they find new owners of a used car to send recall information? There are data bases that have been used for years. You mentioned the Car was salvaged so it would have been reported and your Dealer always will check your Vin# for Warranty repairs. That is when it would show up?


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Every time you take your vehicle to the dealer the vin is put in their computer. It will state the full history of the vehicle. From in service date, to every time it has had warranty work or recalls done on that vehicle. You can't hide anything from them, especially a salvaged title.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey dmiller369,

Your dealer will scan your VIN when you bring your Cruze in. Your VIN will tell if you have salvaged parts in your vehicle. Please let us know if you have further questions or concern. We're here to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

This is from the 2008 GM Service Policies and Procedures manual, page 134. It looks like GM will cover emissions and recall warranty repairs.

1.4.14 - Voided Warranties and Branded Titles
The New Vehicle Limited Warranty is void on any vehicle with a title that has currently or
previously been branded as salvage, scrap, junk, totaled, etc. Through state vehicle registration
records, GM receives branded title listings periodically which in-turn are used to update the
warranty system file. Only claims for repairs covered by the Emissions Warranty and/or recall
will be processed. All GM Dealer's (excluding Saab) are to access the GMVIS system in order to qualify warranty
coverage. Customers who wish to challenge a voided or branded title should be directed to GM
Customer Assistance.


----------



## Mackwrench (Mar 13, 2014)

Mine has a Florida "rebuilt" title, this is not the first salvage car I've rebuilt. I've been denied warranty from GM on a rebuilt vehicle.

I purchased car with salvage paperwork, repaired car, had it inspected by Florida DMV, was then issued a rebuilt title. I certain there's no GM warranty, but I'm getting recall notices mailed to my home for my salvaged Cruze.

also for what it's worth, I teach auto shop, we have a 1996 Chevy cavalier that was donated by GM when new, this car only has 40 miles on it to date. It's not driven on any road, only a training car for mechanics. I ran vin though the GM site and it's got 53 recalls! The car didn't come with a MSO or title, only a certificate of destruction.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Mackwrench said:


> Mine has a Florida "rebuilt" title, this is not the first salvage car I've rebuilt. I ran vin though the GM site and it's got 53 recalls!.


For a real hoot you need to bring that Car in for the 53 Recalls as the GM Dealer will freak out and most likely tell you no one is trained on these campaigns anymore, or the parts are no longer available. Also put a camera in, again for the class to see how many of the 53 recalls were really done on the 18 year old car?


----------



## Mackwrench (Mar 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> For a real hoot you need to bring that Car in for the 53 Recalls as the GM Dealer will freak out and most likely tell you no one is trained on these campaigns anymore, or the parts are no longer available. Also put a camera in, again for the class to see how many of the 53 recalls were really done on the 18 year old car?


The thought has crossed my mind.....it's been a good car for the purpose.....only real issue is it's probably had 5 or 6 fuel pumps replaced in 40 miles, all due to tank rust and later enthoal fuel.....


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

So is the PCV/valve cover covered under emission warranty on a salvage title? It seems like most of the time it's charged to the powertrain warranty. It's a common issue, and you can't pass an emission test with the check engine light on.


----------



## Blackhawksr71 (Dec 23, 2014)

I had a 2011 Cruze with a salvage title and it did not have a warranty but they still sent out and took care of all recalls on the car.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Blackhawksr71 said:


> I had a 2011 Cruze with a salvage title and it did not have a warranty but they still sent out and took care of all recalls on the car.


Salvaged, Junk and branded titles get no warranty on bumper to bumper or power train.

They do get recalls and special policies, such as the water pump coverage on our cars.

Also, if a dealer replaces a part on your car, it has no warranty either. We fully explain this to all customers before doing the repairs.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> Salvaged, Junk and branded titles get no warranty on bumper to bumper or power train.
> 
> They do get recalls and special policies, such as the water pump coverage on our cars.
> 
> Also, if a dealer replaces a part on your car, it has no warranty either. We fully explain this to all customers before doing the repairs.


I've been denied special coverage on the water pump and valve cover on my three rebuilt Cruzes. GM has even sent letters to say explain the special coverage (same as clean titles). Is there anyway you can confirm the coverage?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Mackwrench said:


> The thought has crossed my mind.....it's been a good car for the purpose.....only real issue is it's probably had 5 or 6 fuel pumps replaced in 40 miles, all due to tank rust and later enthoal fuel.....


Ha, you just had to mention using ethanol fuels in these older vehicles, giving me nightmares again when ethanol was the only available fuel we could buy for a period. Not to even mention the RV and marine industries, they fought back. My boat is the only vehicle I own that has a sign by the gas cap. DO NOT USE ETHANOL!

With the rest of this subject, certainly diversified opinions on this salvage issue. The only thing I know about so-called rebuildables, is that my friends that tried this in the last several years, lost their butts with the latter completely outrageous price on replaceable parts, and this is excluding labor! Would over look such some items as air bags or that module that triggers them.

Just wondering how you made out, even wrecking yards in Wisconsin are charging MSRP on used parts, crazy. Much cheaper to buy a new one. Ha, somebody mentioned the fuel tank, with all the accessories, including the canister and at internet prices, looking at 1,500 bucks just for this very one small section of the entire vehicle. And not even including the fuel lines that go to it. 

The largest single throwaway part is the entire unibody, can't even find a price on this.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> The largest single throwaway part is the entire unibody, can't even find a price on this.


 Whole cars/trucks are throw away. How many '63 Buicks do you see driving down the road? Almost every vehicle winds up on the scrap heap sooner or later.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Still no response from the OP on the cost, even with free labor.

A 63 Buick? Try a 2008 instead, already a pile of rust thanks to road salt.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Gus_Mahn said:


> I've been denied special coverage on the water pump and valve cover on my three rebuilt Cruzes. GM has even sent letters to say explain the special coverage (same as clean titles). Is there anyway you can confirm the coverage?


It's in a document called "Polices and Procedures" manual. I am not allowed by GM to post contents to the public. I don't want to be put on Double Secret Probation by GM. 

Just send a PM to the Chevrolet Customer assistance people on the forum and they can straighten the dealership out.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> It's in a document called "Polices and Procedures" manual. I am not allowed by GM to post contents to the public. I don't want to be put on Double Secret Probation by GM.
> 
> Just send a PM to the Chevrolet Customer assistance people on the forum and they can straighten the dealership out.


I did contact them, and they were pretty ambiguous with me, and they referred me back to the dealer.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, in my experience in purchasing a new Cruze with unplated rear disc calipers and a dealer that refused to replace them was shifted up to higher levels on the totem pole.

To be told to find another dealer. Took awhile, but did find one. First I drove to my old town to a Chevy dealership I knew was good some over 30 years ago. Only to find they were not a Chevy dealership anymore. The owner told me that GM wanted him to completely remodel and expand his dealership, said no way could I stay in business, so quit GM and went into used vehicles.

This kind of rang a bell, as the two GM dealership in my town went through this very expensive rebuilding process. I already know they get paid less by doing warranty work, and just don't want to do it anymore, have to pay dearly for that new building. Their property taxes also skyrocketed, got this off public records. 

More searching led me to a small town where apparently this dealership was still in an old building, they were more than happy to get any business and took care of my problems. 

Really, does any of us care if we are walking into a brand new super fancy building to buy a car, but not get decent service. Thinking years back with the older buildings, they did give good service. But don't want to do warranty work anymore, can't pay their bills with this. 

So who is at at fault with this? Can only be GM corporate, this is the problem. 

Like to hear your responses to this dilemma. Wasn't a problem before, is now. If that small dealership in that very small town is forced to remodel, have no idea where I will go from here. China?


----------

